# Tug O War Puppy Style Video



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

You have got to see this video of Havanese pups at play. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEG4HJNjGE1%2F/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> You have got to see this video of Havanese pups at play.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CEG4HJNjGE1%2F/


Oh my goodness that's adorable!!! Is this from your breeder?!?!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes, the video is from my breeder. My little guy is the persistent chocolate and white parti.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Faithb said:


> Yes, the video is from my breeder. My little guy is the persistent chocolate and white parti.


That Choc/Wht would fit in with our family right now!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> Yes, the video is from my breeder. My little guy is the persistent chocolate and white parti.


Absolutely love it!!! <3


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I met my little guy when he was 4 weeks and couldn't get a feel for his personality. I asked the breeder if she could send me a video of the litter at play and she certainly came through. No worries about personality here!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such a cute video and your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I love the photo of your girl in her bows and bling! I can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Faithb, I am new to Instagram, so I couldn't figure out how you were able to post someone else's IG video. Then I figured out that you were posting from your own IG account!

Can you please add yourself to this thread? Thanks!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Desi would fit right in With his name alone, haha!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

That has to be one of my all time favorite Havanese videos now!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Oh my gosh, so adorable. And this is seriously how I want to die when the time comes. In a pile of puppies. I’d die happy.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So typical of a Havanese, just adorable!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Ditto on Instagram. I just using Instagram when a few of my buddies here got puppies.


----------

